# colind



## cdyboll (Jul 11, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if you have to give up your SA perm. residence to emigrate. I am trying to access funds from an annuity in SA but have lived in UK some time and no longer have a SA bank account. It appears the only way to get the money is to emigrate. My son still lives in SA and I would like to live part of the year there I am loathe to lose my residency


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

If you are still getting post in SA, change your postal address to your sons home, apply to as many clubs that have newsletters and give them your name at your sons address, if its enough money, go for a visit to SA, take the correspondence addressed to you to the bank and apply for a current account that has internet facilities, every time your son visits he brings you some money.


----------



## cdyboll (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks I will give it a try.

Colin


----------

